

URLs to include Chinese and Arabic Characters  - metalkpretty
http://www.switched.com/2009/10/26/web-to-go-truly-world-wide-with-non-latin-urls/

======
bfung
This is amusing, a somewhat related HN story
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=910071>)

If there wasn't a latin language, I wonder how much longer it would've taken
for humans to have such rich interactions with computers as we have today.

Not sure if locale specific URLs will take off or not, especially pointing
toward the other HN article.

~~~
windsurfer
Maybe a computer-specific language would have been created, composed of
whistles, beeps and chirps ;)

------
mildweed
My regex's are cringing already.

------
ax0n
As long as my browser still renders them in punycode by default, I suppose I'm
okay with that.

------
keltex
Phishers rejoice on the new variants of ebay.com and paypal.com they can now
create!

~~~
mbrubeck
This is a real concern, but browsers and registrars do have some protection
against it. IE will render punycode except for scripts in the user's list of
accepted languages. Many registrars enforce a no-homograph policy and Mozilla
browsers will allow IDNs only from those registrars:
[http://www.mozilla.org/projects/security/tld-idn-policy-
list...](http://www.mozilla.org/projects/security/tld-idn-policy-list.html)

------
c00p3r
Tell this to your code, which uses char* host_name; gethostbyname() and
friends, Windows and other legacy systems.

hint: <http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms738524(VS.85).aspx>

